# Espn



## LiamT (Sep 2, 2009)

Can anyone please tell me how to get espn on freeview ? Its on the channel list but wont let me view. Do I have to subscribe and if so who do I ring ? Thanks.


----------



## DaveMT (Nov 17, 2009)

don't you have to get one of those cards to put into your freeview box? im pretty sure thats what you had to do when setanta was around.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

if you go on their website and look up the freeview options. im pretty sure theyll have you paying to view it.


----------



## LiamT (Sep 2, 2009)

It dont think it will be a card because my freeview is built in my tele. I dont mind paying either, im already paying for it on my parents sky and if I get it on my freeview I can cancel that.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Isn't ESPN free on Virgin?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

It's Free with the top xl pack. The top package.


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

yeah i ve got that one, it does HD aswell I think


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Your paying for it with Sky and you want it through Freeview? you will have to get a seperate subscription.

Alternatively you can get sky multiroom (Â£10mth) which will enable you to view sky in your room, and watch ESPN whilst say your parents are watching corrie.

Or buy a magic eye which will enable you to watch what is on downstairs, and change the channel, although this is just a one off payment and cheaper you have to watch the same channel throughout the house.


----------



## DanW (Oct 14, 2009)

If you have an iPhone- get sky mobile TV application, first 3 months are free, quality is surprisingly good! Watched the first hour of UFC 105 last saturday on it whilst my flatmates hogged the TV watching Xfactor, you do need a wifi connection at the moment.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

You need new flat mates :yes:


----------



## davemfox (Oct 8, 2009)

temeura said:


> You need new flat mates :yes:


:whs

Dave


----------



## DanW (Oct 14, 2009)

temeura said:


> You need new flat mates :yes:


Dont know about that, quite happy living with four nurses at the moment..... :thumb


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

are you banging any of them ? or just friends ? ..


----------



## DanW (Oct 14, 2009)

jeevan said:


> are you banging any of them ? or just friends ? ..


Making inroads at the moment...not sure the missus will be overly happy about that haha.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

LiamT said:


> Can anyone please tell me how to get espn on freeview ? Its on the channel list but wont let me view. Do I have to subscribe and if so who do I ring ? Thanks.


ESPN yes.

Setanta no.


----------

